# The Middle Man



## el-remmen (Jun 17, 2008)

So I watched _The Middle Man_ last night on ABC Family because our very own Spyscribe works on that show and I saw some ads for it in comic books.

I've never watched ABC Family before and figured it was the kind of place for schmaltzy live-action Disney movies and Saved By The Bell re-runs, so I was not sure what to expect from this show, but I really liked it!  

The dialogue was really good (kind of Whedonesque) and I like how they dispensed with exposition or taking itself too seriously. "You know how in comic books  there are mad scientists, evil cultists and crazy robots trying to take over the world?  Well, it is really like that. . ."   

I am paraphrasing - but it is essentially all the explanation we get, and it works.  It assumes the audience knows the tropes it is playing with and takes it from there.

It's a cute show that I think once it hits its stride has a chance to be really good.

Anyone else watch?


----------



## Crothian (Jun 17, 2008)

Not yet, I did dvr it and will watch it soon


----------



## Crothian (Jun 17, 2008)

I guess no one else watched it.

I thought it was fun and enjoyable.


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 17, 2008)

I watched it.  Got an interesting feel, as long as they don't overdo it anyhow.

I'm looking forward to the next ep.


----------



## Richards (Jun 18, 2008)

I watched it, and I'd rate this first episode as just "okay."  I really like Dub-Dub, though, and I'm holding out hope that this turns into something really good.  I'm willing to give it a couple more episodes and hope for an increase in quality.

Johnathan


----------



## Felon (Jun 18, 2008)

Just watched it over at Netflix, where it's available under the "Watch It Now" category. 

It has potential, but neither of the leads are really good actors. Trying to think of who the actress reminds me of...Amanda Peet maybe. Nice-looking, and plays Xbox, and reads comics...guess the creator knows his audience. She mumbles her way through a lot of her lines.

The banter's a little too self-consciously smarmy, and you can't have a show with two glib straight-men. But hell, it's way better than the first episode of The Tick, which had a similarly mock-heroic style of humor, and quickly improved.


----------



## Jamdin (Jun 18, 2008)

I watched and enjoyed The Middleman. I hope it lasts.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 18, 2008)

I watched it, and loved it.   I attribute that to Spyscribe working on it, the author of the awesome Welcome to the Halmae storyhour 'round here.   

Sure, it's hard to follow the dialogue a little bit at some points, but that's why I watched the re-run that followed.


----------



## Mallus (Jun 22, 2008)

I liked it. A lot. Probably my favorite new show since Pushing Daisies. I thought the dialogue was terrific.


----------



## RichCsigs (Jun 22, 2008)

I can't remember it totally, but the roommate's name totally cracked me up.  She says it when she introduces herself to The Middleman when the ape is attacking at the apartment.  It was something like Lacey Thronbush.


----------



## el-remmen (Jun 22, 2008)

Lacey Thornfield


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 23, 2008)

Dang missed it!


----------



## el-remmen (Jun 23, 2008)

Second episode is on tonight. . .


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Jun 23, 2008)

I caught the repeat. I found it pretty good but I will give it a couple of more episodes before I fully decide. It reminds me allot of Special Unit 2 and so far I think SU2 is better.


----------



## Chimera (Jun 24, 2008)

Caught the repeat tonight.  Not bad.  I might be willing to watch it on occasion.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 24, 2008)

Caught it last night (06/23) and rather enjoyed it, great fast paced dialog.


----------



## el-remmen (Jun 24, 2008)

I didn't like the 2nd episode as much, but might just be a sophomore slump. 

The pacing and plotting seemed a little off, thought the dialogue was as good as before, and I really liked the character of the succubus fashion designer/occult consultant.  However, the resolution of the roomie sub-plot was a little too sacchrine for my tastes, and I think they should have played up the fact that Dubby's trying to find out about her Dad's disappearance was one of the temptations of the Underworld that had been mentioned earlier in the episode.


----------



## thatdarncat (Jul 4, 2008)

Have seen the 1st and second episodes now, and shared with friends. Everyone's enjoyed, tho it was a bit too campy for some people.


----------



## Richards (Jul 4, 2008)

I think the third episode, with Sensei Ping, was the best yet.

Johnathan


----------



## FormidableDice (Jul 5, 2008)

I got a kick out of the fact that the actor who played Sensei Ping is the Chairman from Iron Chef America (amongst other things).

I love this show!  I hope they can keep up the pace and feel.


----------



## spyscribe (Jul 5, 2008)

FormidableDice said:


> I got a kick out of the fact that the actor who played Sensei Ping is the Chairman from Iron Chef America (amongst other things).




Hee hee! I was taking notes in the writers' room when Mark Dacascos came in to meet about the role, and as soon as we realized who had just gone into the showrunner's office, all pretense of cool just went flying out the window.

He came in later to say hello to the staff (many of whom are Iron Chef America fans) and he seemed like a really nice guy.


----------



## Felon (Jul 5, 2008)

Interesting episode. One big question occurs to me:

Why does it constantly seem like the characters are rarely in the same shot weith each other? It looks like there are not only lots of body double shots, but also shots superimposed over each other (or it looks as such, because eye contact seems way off). There's a couple scenes where it sure seems like they shot on a blue screen....and they're both scenes that take place on an ordinary city street.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 5, 2008)

Might check it out if it makes a full couple of seasons without being cancelled.  Given up on new shows now.


----------



## el-remmen (Jul 8, 2008)

Morrus said:


> Might check it out if it makes a full couple of seasons without being cancelled.  Given up on new shows now.





Of course, if a sizeable # of people wait for that the show won't stand a chance! 

Anyway, I continue to enjoy the crisp dialogue and pop culture references, and the easy almost off-hand use of comic tropes - but I must confess sometimes Dub-Dub herself is a little too caustic for my tastes.


----------



## Felon (Jul 8, 2008)

el-remmen said:


> I must confess sometimes Dub-Dub herself is a little too caustic for my tastes.



And nasal.


----------



## el-remmen (Jul 8, 2008)

Felon said:


> And nasal.




Oh, I like the nasal.  She's definitely my kind of girl.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 9, 2008)

el-remmen said:


> Of course, if a sizeable # of people wait for that the show won't stand a chance!




I've been trained into it at great length by TV producers; too many disappointments.


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 10, 2008)

Finally had a chance to watch 1x04 last night.  The Back to the Future references were pretty funny, dialog was still nice and snappy, goofy-grinned aliens were kinda meh.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 10, 2008)

So far just a fun show.  Anyone know if the ratings are good for it?


----------



## el-remmen (Jul 10, 2008)

Crothian said:


> Anyone know if the ratings are good for it?





Well, they moved it to 10 pm, which, as far as I know, is never a good sign.


----------



## Amellia (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah the ratings are okay, I wish more people watched it though its actually a really good show! ABC Family has had some pretty good series lately and this is one of them.  Also the time change actually helped me out, I got out of my class at 9:50 on Mondays now I can actually watch it!


----------



## thatdarncat (Jul 11, 2008)

When Sensei Ping was introduced, Seri and I both spent a couple of minutes "No, it isn't." "yes it is" "couldn't be!"

Brilliant casting  And the show continues to be awesome.


----------



## PhoenixDarkDirk (Jul 13, 2008)

It seems that every episode uses a Wilhelm Scream.


----------



## Rackhir (Jul 15, 2008)

While I find a lot of the Wendy and roommate plots to be by the numbers and tedious, the Middleman stuff is getting increasingly funny. Zombies who crave trout? That's almost up to "Tick" levels of wackiness. If the show manages to last long enough to get a couple of seasons under it's belt it could well grow into one of the funniest shows in years.


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 15, 2008)

PhoenixDarkDirk said:


> It seems that every episode uses a Wilhelm Scream.




I noticed that too.  Sometimes more than once.  

Heh, Peruvian Flying Pike FTW!


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Jul 15, 2008)

I liked the last episode for giving depth to Lacey Thornfield. I used to think of her character as mearly anoying, dow I see her as more of a tragic figue. Lacey isn't as stupid as I first thought. My real test for this show will now be how they integrate Lacey with Dubby and her job. If they keep coming up with lame excuses for her not to figure out what is going on I will be dissapointed, if on the other hand Lacey keeps picking up clues and eventually confronts Dubby then I will be quite pleased. 

Now I will just finish my can of !!! and go get some trout.


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Jul 15, 2008)

Double post

Mmmm Trout.


----------



## PhoenixDarkDirk (Jul 16, 2008)

That beverage seems like it would be hard to discuss over the phone.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 16, 2008)

still on my must watch list, glad to see they have gone into character background a little bit.  Love the dialog and the campiness of it.


----------



## Mistwell (Jul 22, 2008)

From the other thread I started, not realizing there was an existing thread:



> I'm reporting on The Middleman panel at Comic Con for ComicBookResources.com, so I had to catch up on the show and figure out what it was all about.
> 
> I thought it was going to be typical young adult stuff, and it somewhat is. However, I find it actually pretty good.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Jul 23, 2008)

Mistwell said:


> From the other thread I started, not realizing there was an existing thread:




Do not leave out her friends. Without them there is no tension in Dub-Dubs life and the show wouldn't be nearly as good.


----------



## Mistwell (Jul 28, 2008)

Here is my article on "The Middleman" panel at ComicCon:

http://www.comicbookresources.com/?page=article&id=17437

_Exploding meat trucks, dirty hippies, the World's Most Expensive Banana Peel, and Evil Sorority Middleman greet a packed audience of fans..._

With half their team stuck in traffic on the I5 freeway waiting for an exploded meat truck to be hauled away (which sounds like a Middleman episode waiting to happen), the Middleman panel packed capacity crowd was greeted by a determined yet cheery skeleton crew at the Comic-Con International in San Diego.

John "the suit" Rood, Senior Vice President of Marketing for ABC Family, skillfully took on the hosting duties for the event, introducing creator and executive producer Javier Grillo-Marxuach, and The Middleman himself Matt Keeslar.

Natalie Morales, who plays the role of Wendy Watson on the show, was among the missing talent. However, she made a special video appearance apologizing for her absence. The short piece included two clips from upcoming episodes of "The Middleman," giving the audience a taste for this eclectic pop-culture laden series about a super-secret organization fighting the hidden forces of super-villainy in our society, tongue firmly planted in cheek the whole time.

The first scene, which apparently is a scene from the July 28, 2008 episode, revealed the developing potential relationship between The Middleman and Wendy's roommate Lacey Thornfield, all while discussing the best way to free Wendy and The Middleman from the plight of being handcuffed to a building by the week's newest super-villain.

The second, a scene from the August 4, 2008 episode, features a surprise guest appearance from Kevin Sorbo! Sorobo plays a questionable character who apparently thinks of himself as a McCarthy-esk hero. This over zealous "do-gooder" is seen uttering the threat "Listen up you damn dirty hippie, this is your last chance" to a hapless prisoner, who fearfully replies to Sorbo's weapon "What the hell is that?" and receives the grim response "The thing that is going to bash in your dirty commie head!"

The floor was immediately opened to questions after the clips by Rood.

Javier fielded the first question, concerning the reason for the 10PM Monday time slot on ABC Family, a somewhat unusual time and weekday for the network. Javier explained that "ABC Family gave them seventeen million to do it, and let them use profanity, though with bleeps and black bars." So they are not going to ask why it's on at that time and day. Javier said he "Thinks it's better to stay on at that time and try and establish the audience, and let the audience find them."

Javier then took a moment to hold up a fresh copy of his Middleman comic, saying that "There is a lot of stuff in the third book that is finding it's way into the series, like "Fat Boy", for example" one of the organizations in his comic. "Fat Boy" references include "Fat Boy Coffee", a gas station named "Fat Boy Petroleum", and the fact that "Fat Boy" manufactures the truth bomb, Viewmaster" and other items seen in the show's background.

During this whole pitch for the comic, Rood took the opportunity to toss plenty of baseball caps, shirts, and other give-aways to audience members at random, keeping the crowd lively.

On the topic of disposable items, the next question was regarding the prop for a banana peel, a clue seen in the first episode of the show. Javier chuckled and explained that it was the "World's most expensive banana peel", and it "cost like twelve-hundred bucks" for the prop department to create.

The light-hearted topics continued as an audience member started her question with "I wasn't initially going to watch this show..." to which Javier quickly quipped "Nor were we!" to plenty of laughter. Finally, the question came out concerning the potential for The Middleman to have an alter ego, evoking the response "He's too mysterious to have something out there in the real world, so we figure he sleeps at HQ and Ida...takes care of him."

Not to be left out of the questions, Keeslar was asked about his square jaw classic superhero look, and how he got the role. Keeslar said "My agent sent me the script and I answered I absolutely wanted this part because it was so brilliantly written....great dialog. Next day I had breakfast with Javier and he said "You're going to have to go through the full audition process with ABC Family...and eventually you'll be flown to Vancouver to shoot the pilot, so do you have any problem moving to Vancouver?"."

Javier explained that Keeslar was perfect for the role from the get-go, and how, in preparation for that initial breakfast, he accidentally dressed in a bizarre suit that just happened to look a little too much like the Middleman suit, and had to change when his wife insisted that he not scare Keeslar off.

Speaking of suits, the next question was directed at Rood, and started with the line "I guess this is for The Suit", too laughter from the audience and raised eyebrows and a chuckle from Javier. The questioner said he downloaded episodes of the show rather than watching it live, and wondered if the network theoretically received a lot more views by internet download rather than direct viewing, would the network want to cancel the show due to lack of ratings.

Rood, who appeared to take "The Suit" title in good spirit, said that the network has "record traffic on ABC.com. We're going to take all that into account, and so far so good and everyone is watching the show...We make more money on network views, but it's all 'good' views." Later Rood added "This is the most critically acclaimed show on ABC Family, and we take all that into account."

As for how many episodes were already confirmed, Keeslar said "We have six original episodes left to air already shot" in addition to the six episodes that already aired. Javier added "Those of you who read the blog know that the ratings are not spectacular, but they are there and that's good. We really appreciate the level of fandom that has grown around the show, looking for all the references, rewinding to catch them...go out and go pimp my show!"

And on that topic of fandom and pop culture references that frequent the show, Javier was asked if there would be more episodes with all-geek references. Javier said "Oh yeah, like the zombie episode. Every episode is deeply embedded with something geek, so you're going to have to go back and find those references."

Asked about the potential for a strong secondary audience on a future DVD release, Javier joked "Well we'd like to find a primary audience on ABC Family first!" He continued to explain "We've actually video taped every read-through process on the show for a DVD extra. Keesler agreed and said the cast had a lot of fun doing those readings, and "doing the voices of the other characters and such...it's a pretty great process. It's a place you can experiment with what you think the scene will look like and to try things out."

Javier further described other tidbits of a potential DVD release, such as "The Javicast, textual sets, and stuff. We were always and are definitely looking forward to making a great DVD package."

Would Javier drop any references to other somewhat darker shows he's worked on, such as "Lost" and "Medium?" "Make no mistake: we will parasite off of any show, but it's too soon for 'Lost,' it's still going on as a show...but as far as the darker tone, I think that every show is sort of a therapist couch for it's creator. I think that 'Lost' sort of speaks to how the writer sees the show, I think it's sort of the same thing for 'Medium.' 'Middleman' is sort of pure unadulterated me, and maybe it's because I am shallow but I just am not that...cynical. So really, this show is about hope and optimism and about how you can be a hero and it's really what the show is about, it's heroic without being tragic."

Turning from heroism to villainy, the panel was asked which was Keesler's favorite villain to face, and best villain for Javier to write.

Keesler answered "In one upcoming episode the Middleman becomes possessed by a...sorority nerd. It was a fun character to play, and to face a sort of an evil sorority Middleman."

Javier hinted at the final episode of the season, stating "Even though I am the showrunner on the 'Middleman' we have a host of talented writers, we read our last slated episode yesterday and it's sort of the 'Middleman' mirror episode," referring to the infamous "Star Trek" mirror universe episodes. "Everyone has pointy beards and such, and I think that is my favorite bad guy so far, the evil Middleman."

Keesler returned to the topic, adding that he thought Keven Sorbo was also a good bad guy to face.

Questioned on his ability to speak Hebrew, as portrayed in one already-aired episode, Keesler made a passable fairly-gibberish recitation of his Hebrew line from the show, to applause.

On the issue of researching such languages, Javier explained that Margaret Dunlap is the writer's assistant on the show, and in one episode Margaret's friend translated a ceremonial sort of Latin sentence. Margaret, it was explained, had "like a 1560 SAT score, or whatever the highest score is when she took it...and whenever she says something, we know she is correct because she's so smart, and actually at one point, there was a sign with her SAT score as a response to anyone who disagreed when she said she knew something."

Asked how Javier decided to start putting in pop culture references in the show and whether that caused any licensing issues, Javier said "No, no issues with licensing because Disney has this huge legal department, and what winds up happening is...Noser [the character] ends up doing those things off-camera."

Keesler piped in saying "The pop-culture references ARE the show", but Javier disagreed "Well I think it started that way, but with the Middleman and Wendy, we really look at the show as being a character piece. It's a show where nobody has an internal censor...and strangely they all relate to each other. In a way, the evil is almost incidental. I don't think evil is a metaphor for your inner demons, but I think evil is a thing in the world that is something to be fought...and evil becomes incidental in the world."

Asked by someone with a British accent if there would be any international openings for the show, Rood said "There's been some talk, but let's start with the U.S. Tell your U.S. friends," and also "All the international markets like to take a wait and see to see ratings in the U.S. first."

Javier added "You know a lot of this show owes itself to earlier Doctor Who...so I really hope for a UK release."

With some final jokes about Keesler looking and acting like Adam West, and plenty of additional give-aways thrown into the audience and to questioners, Les McClain walked up to his seat at the panel just in time for everything to end with plenty of applause.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 28, 2008)

Mistwell said:


> Here is my article on "The Middleman" panel at ComicCon:




Sweet, thank you!


----------



## el-remmen (Jul 29, 2008)

I really liked yesterday's episode - sometimes the show is just so ridiculous I can't help love it.


----------



## thatdarncat (Jul 31, 2008)

Poor Lacey


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 4, 2008)

thatdarncat said:


> Poor Lacey




Oh, I don't think that romance is quite dead yet.  I think dub-dub appeared guilty enough at the end that she'll eventually turn around.  Here's hoping the show lasts that long!


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 5, 2008)

Heh, the Ghostbusters references were flying fast and furious today.


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Aug 5, 2008)

Dog Moon said:


> Oh, I don't think that romance is quite dead yet.  I think dub-dub appeared guilty enough at the end that she'll eventually turn around.  Here's hoping the show lasts that long!




I have a little more hope now. After what Lacey did for Dubby at the end I hope that with this extra layer of guilt Dub-Dub will reconsider her opposition and work towards helping Lacey have a relationship with Pillow Lips. I think Dubby might be interested as well just to get Pillow Lips to relax more.


----------



## el-remmen (Aug 5, 2008)

I think I enjoyed last night's episode the most so far!

My only complaint is that if MM knew the red button on the QUantum-whatsit reversed the effect, why did he not have Dub-Dub go to the physics lab _efore_ going to the party?  I know the show plays fast and loose with the whole suspension of disbelief thing, but that one stuck out to me as kind of egregious.

Anyone else recognize the girl who played Elenor the evil scientist girl as the youngest daughter from "Growing Pains" (at least I think it was Growing Pains)?


----------



## Crothian (Aug 5, 2008)

Ya, that was the youingest daughter from growing pains.  

The Ghost Buster references had me laughing on this one.


----------



## el-remmen (Aug 11, 2008)

Kevin Sorbo is a guest star in tonight's episode.

The show has a shortened season now (12 episodes) and it may be in danger of not being renewed.  So if you like it, watch it!

And feel free to email ABC Family and let them know you like the show.


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 12, 2008)

el-remmen said:


> Kevin Sorbo is a guest star in tonight's episode.
> 
> The show has a shortened season now (12 episodes) and it may be in danger of not being renewed.  So if you like it, watch it!
> 
> And feel free to email ABC Family and let them know you like the show.




Uh oh, that's not good.

[And as I'm not a big fan of Kevin Sorbo, yes, I think the first part of the quote is also not good.  ]


----------



## Hand of Evil (Aug 12, 2008)

All I got to say about tonight's wonderful epoisde...Dr No. bikini


----------



## el-remmen (Aug 12, 2008)

Hey! I'm not fan of Hercules, but he was good in the role of the unfrozen Middle Man and the episode was great GREAT! And not only because of the eye candy. 

I think the hug was a nice touch, as was the Star Trek joke.


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Aug 20, 2008)

Well we ended up with two unanswered questions after last night's episode.

1) Who else is MM in love with, and

2) what does it mean if a vampire offers you soup.


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 20, 2008)

Brown Jenkin said:


> Well we ended up with two unanswered questions after last night's episode.
> 
> 1) Who else is MM in love with, and
> 
> 2) what does it mean if a vampire offers you soup.




Well, the first I'm sure we'll find out, but the second, I have a feeling that will be left unanswered.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Aug 21, 2008)

Brown Jenkin said:


> Well we ended up with two unanswered questions after last night's episode.
> 
> 1) Who else is MM in love with, and
> 
> 2) what does it mean if a vampire offers you soup.




1) I am putting my money on a villian!

2) have to check my myths...


----------



## Rackhir (Aug 25, 2008)

Post not needed.


----------



## el-remmen (Aug 26, 2008)

Last night's episode was written by our very own Spyscribe!

Do folks think they are playing up Dubby's boyfriend to work for some nefarious anti-middleman organization run by Manservant?


----------



## Crothian (Aug 26, 2008)

Of course it is!!  

I liked all the Diue Hard references.  It was very funny.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 26, 2008)

el-remmen said:


> Do folks think they are playing up Dubby's boyfriend to work for some nefarious anti-middleman organization run by Manservant?



Not that they've been foreshadowing that something could go wrong w/ Tyler... 

Manservant has a bad person role in the comics AFAIK, so I wouldn't be surprised. Plus, Mark Sheppard gives off the "I'm not a good guy" vibe anyway. Or has since good ole Badger in Firefly.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 27, 2008)

_That's_ why he seemed so familiar.  I just couldn't place him...


----------



## Rackhir (Aug 27, 2008)

"What's your name... Lethbridge-Stewart. If that is in fact your name."

hehehehehheh...


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Aug 28, 2008)

Rackhir said:


> "What's your name... Lethbridge-Stewart. If that is in fact your name."
> 
> hehehehehheh...




Good to see the Brigadier's son has a good job. He should learn from his dad though how to stand up to people though.


----------



## Mistwell (Sep 2, 2008)

So, is this the end of the show? Will it get picked up? Signs do not look good, but I still have hope.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 2, 2008)

Mistwell said:


> So, is this the end of the show? Will it get picked up? Signs do not look good, but I still have hope.



Haven't heard one way or the other. The shortening was a "mutual decision", and there is a M&M mail in campaign (according to the blog), but that's all I've heard.

Did enjoy last night, however. Here's hoping (but not holding my breath. Too many disappointments).


----------



## Villano (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm a little confused.  Isn't a palindrome something that's spelled the same backward as forward, like "racecar", "1991" or  "Never odd or even"?  So, how is  "a man, a plan, a canal" a palindrome?  Put it together and you've got "amanap lanac anal" or "lana canal panama".  "Canal panama" isn't a backward spelling of the initial phrase, and you still have an extra "l-a-n-a". 

They should have gone with "A man, a pain, a mania, Panama"...


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 4, 2008)

The palindrome - a rather famous one, that the writers probably expected to be self-explanatory - is:

A MAN, A PLAN, A CANAL: PANAMA


----------



## Villano (Sep 4, 2008)

John Cooper said:


> The palindrome - a rather famous one, that the writers probably expected to be self-explanatory - is:
> 
> A MAN, A PLAN, A CANAL: PANAMA




Okay, I see.  You have to add "Panama" to the end to make it work.  Considering they were only working with the first three when they solved it, I thought that was all there was to the puzzle.  It wasn't until I read this that I realized that they found the picture of the hat right before Dubby got sucked into the mirror world.


----------

